# Switching.seats



## bgeorge (Dec 29, 2011)

I have an 01 20th anniversary max n the seats are badly worn and cracked I went to a junk yard and they have some 02 n 03 seats matching color for my interior. I want to know if they can fit in my car also n can the trims fit mine too. Also can the 3.5 engine fit in my car with out problems. Please let me know about the seat asap thanks for your help.


----------

